
Tipping point models - ehudla
http://nbviewer.jupyter.org/github/ehud/Notes/blob/master/SIS-Model.ipynb
======
epalmer
From the very end of the "article"

>or essentially 95% of the population to be vaccinated to get herd immunity.
This has profound policy implications. To be provocative: If you, as a health
official, know that this number is unatainable (e.g., because too many people
decide not to vaccinate their kids for some reason) -- should you recommend
stopping the program to mandate vaccinatons on everyone else?

(spelling errors in article)

To say the least this a provocative statement. Even without achieving "herd
immunity" many lives will be saved. That should make decisions about
vaccinations more obvious.

~~~
ehudla
It's not a coincidence that it was phrased as a question...

------
sharemywin
I thought this would be about how many users are needed to make a social
network tip and start growing on its own

